# Etymotic Research -> ER6i Earphones & iPod



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

I recently bought the ER6i earphones for use with my iPod, and I must say that they are amazing! They were not cheap, $200, but definately don't sound cheap!

I can hear music that I never heard before, and the earphones do a great job at blocking out environment noise - the commute to and from work has never been so enjoyable!

$200 gets you the earphones, foam covers, extra filters, filter tool, clothing clip, and carrying case.

Did I mention that these earphones are great, and were designed for MP3 players (the package shows them connected to an iPod).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We stock them - they are awesome.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

are they comfortable?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I can't tell you personally but staff love them and they are made by a medical company - this was a spin off of a medical device they tweaked for iPod music response.

So comfort was a high priority.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Umm.. Etymotic has been making in-ear phones for years so I don't think they went from medical -> ipod..

$200 is a little on the high side.. but worth it if you're happy with them.

How do they feel? Is there any 'suction' when you get a proper seal? I use Sony EX71 and I don't get that suction.. which I prefer, because that suction hurts my eardrums. I've been wondering if the Sony tips would fit..


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Some people find the Etymotic confortable, some don't - I could never get used to them (ER-4). I used them with a portable CD player or to listen from the computer at work and they sounded amazing, they were replaced by a pair of "far from fashionable" Grados....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ummmm I hate to rain on your parade about medical but
Hearing professionals and Hearing aids loom rather large in their header.


















http://www.etymotic.com/ 

All you have to do is try and deal with them to know they have a med company background instead of a consumer background.

Er4s are no comparison BTW 

















Shure has a product made by them but staff tell me the 6s are the top pick.

If my son keeps playing Halo on the HDTV I'm going to purloin a pari and listen to iTunes without the shootem up noise I'm currently assaulted with


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I realize their background.. but what I'm saying is, they didn't go from making medical products, to specializing in iPod-specific earphones.

It's just the way you worded you post, making it sound like they did.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It appears they got caught by surprise on the iPod phenom - they sure aren't equipped to handle it.


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

MacDoc, had I known that you were selling them then I would have called you...you need a product catalogue!









There is some suction, but nothing that is uncomfortable for me. I think that they are comfortable, but the fit is really snug. As I mentioned above, hardly any noise at all is heard above the beautiful music that I hear!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Before getting into a debate about the medical aspect of Etymotic, it should be noted that they have been know in the audiophile community long ago. Earbuds have been part of their product line for the longest time. 

Corey Greenberg who use to write for Steorephile used to recommend them way back then, so it's no surprise the he still endorses them.

With the iPod phenom, certain Etymotic producs are available from computer distributors (EMJ, Ingram) instead of their tradition markets.

The ER6's are a less expensive version of the ER4's.
For some they are great, but not everyone like's them.
And, they will have to be cleaned on a regular basis - you have to be prepared for that.

They do sound much better than the iPod earbuds, no one is disputing that.

For those that are curious, here is a guide on how to insert them:
http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?topicID=4&subTopicID=181

The ER6i are designed for the iPod, the ER6 for MP3 players (they are slightly different sounding )


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I know it's just apples and oranges here.. but technically, they're for "iPods and other portable players".. but yeah, they're white.. and match the iPod nicely, and that's pretty much how they're marketing them.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

i wear Shure E3c, and they didn't come cheap either, but it's definitely worth it


----------

